# Deck getting hot. Is this normal ?



## Fish Chris (Dec 14, 2008)

My Kenwood Excelon X792 seems to be getting somewhere between VERY warm, and straight up hot ! I mean, after pulling the face plate out, after an hour or so of "spirited" playing, it's not hot enough to burn your hand, but its Winter time ! What's going to happen when its already that hot, from baking in the Summer sun, and then I start cranking on it ? I have the gains on my amp turned down quite a bit, so I'm cranking my deck to somewhere between 26 and 32, out of a possible 35, to get it to the level I want it.

My deck does have a setting that allows the internal amp to be shut off, when using a seperate amp. I thought I had that turned off already, but I'll check that again. A few car audio guys told me that this shouldn't make any difference, because if the deck wasn't being used to power speakers, even turned on, the HU's internal amp should not be doing anything anyway.

But my manual says that turning this off when using a seperate amp, will make the output cleaner.

Hmmmm.

I'm always thinking about frying speakers.... or amps.... but not really HU's. So how often do HU's fry ???

Your thoughts,
Fish


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

If you use energy you will heat up ... deal with it !

A fun experiment would be to pack it with insulation and then see how long it will play before it quits 

You can do this with amps too, stick it under a seat or somewhere that air can't get to it 

Don't buy fans ... whatever you do :laugh:

Besides being an A$$hole , I have a degree in heating, air conditioning, etc..,


----------



## Fish Chris (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay A$$, I think your being facetious when you say


> Don't buy fans ... whatever you do :laugh:


.....but the thing is, if I were to buy a fan, where in the heck would one put that, to keep the deck cooler ??? I mean yea', I actually noticed the heat from the face plate when I removed it, but the deck behind that face place has got to be getting "as hot" if not hotter yet ! 

Being an air-con guy, what, you would rig some sort of system to blow all up through your dash ?

Hmmmmm,
Fish


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

If you aren't using the built in amp in the head unit, it shouldn't get very hot. Warm, but not HOT!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Some cars come with vents and ducts for moving either air conditioned or heated air 

Look in the dash area


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

Fish Chris said:


> Hmmmmm,
> Fish


I know its fun, but you don't HAVE to sign every post you make with a sig... I mean your user name is literally inches away from your signature of your name, just seems a little redundant? I'm just sayin'

And boy you start a lot of threads lol

Anyway, my old Kenwood HU got really hot too, esp when playing CDs. Did I care? No. The heating up may have been well within the specs determined by the manufacturer, and hey, if it fails you have a warranty and if not, perfect time for an upgrade! It's not like its a rare or old school HU worth saving anyway... 

Plus it failing would teach you what brand of HU to not buy again.


----------



## Stealthsounds (Feb 9, 2009)

I had a old nakamichi that ran hot. I removed the case and drilled some holes in it top and bottom.I then attached a small diameter tube to one of the cool air vent pipes that then forced cool air onto the unit. Took me 1 hour to do. Inside a dash there is limited airflow.


----------



## Fish Chris (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey Shadow, not that "I have to give you any explanations or excuses for my actions".... but since I have some time here this morning.....

I try to post online, the way I interact with people in real life. I "always" finish a conversation with, "Peace".... or "Take care".... or "Have a good one buddy". I "never" just stop talking, turn around, and walk away. 
I know most people do this on forums, and I think their are two reasons.... 1) because most people tend to follow what everyone else does, and 2) people are generally lazy. Same thing with how many people don't proof read what they have typed.

As far as my being a "post whore"...... Yea', huh  Unless you had AADD like I do, you just wouldn't understand. Ya' see, one difference between me, and most of the people here, is that "most" people have all different things going on in their head, at all different times. With myself on the other hand, when I get onto a kick... no matter what it is, it's very hard for me to think about "anything else"....
You could go back in time, and find forums where I posted as much, or more about fishing...... or photography..... or F150 trucks..... but nearly always one subject at a time.

Just another whacked out aspect of my life.

Oh BTW, I use a TON of "" in my posting too..... Why ? Because I do that a lot in person as well  



> Anyway, my old Kenwood HU got really hot too, esp when playing CDs. Did I care? No. The heating up may have been well within the specs determined by the manufacturer, and hey, if it fails you have a warranty and if not, perfect time for an upgrade! It's not like its a rare or old school HU worth saving anyway...
> 
> Plus it failing would teach you what brand of HU to not buy again.


All good points. Thank you.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Stealth, that sounds pretty cool  {no pun intended} I have no problem drilling and tubing a small hole in my air-con flow pipe.... But it seems a little scary / extreme drilling into a brand new deck ! I wonder if their are already any screws holes or something that could be used ?

Cajunner, 120 degrees sounds like a good guess..... but again, this is Winter time and the outside temp has been 40 to 65 degrees. I will try to find a workable thermometer for this, as now I'm curious, as to the actual temp....

Peace,
Fish


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I doubt it helps much, but I had two Kenwood decks before my Pioneer and they both ran really hot, and they both reached a point where they wouldn't eject my damn cd's. I don't know if the problems were related at all, but I don't intend on running another kenwood deck for a long time.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Running hot must be a Kenwood trademark. I had a old pull out kenwood back in the late 80's early 90's that got very hot to the touch. I ran her hard and never had a problem with her. Well that was until I let my daughters boyfriend have it last year.  

I wouldn't be too worried unless you start smelling something!

Oh..................G'day Fish!


----------



## 5.7TBI (May 10, 2008)

My JVC gets borderline hot when I am using it's internal amplifier but when I disable it and use just the line outs it only gets slightly warm.


----------

